# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Lifting front of house and replacing Strip Ant Capping

## kungy

Hi Guys,  
So i've done some reading already and so far haven't seen anything specific for my situation. 
At the front of my house i'm looking to install a small low front deck (4000mm by 2000mm deck) with a finish height 600mm above the ground. I'm well aware of the risk associated in regards to termites etc, so i'm hoping to take as many precautions as possible by making the deck freestanding and also ensuring the integrity of the strip ant capping. The current ant capping is rusted in sections (See photo 1) so it needs to be replaced with new flashing/capping with termite proof silicon at the corners joins before the deck goes in. Hence my dilemma. 
Looking at other posts where replacing ant capping for a stump/pier looks straight forward with the right gear and access under the house. Gear and access under the house for this lift will be fine. 
What i'm hoping you can assist me with if i have 2 or 3 bottle jacks, what is the best strategy to lift the front of the house to replace the new caps (front birds eye facade sketch is attached)? If i were to use a timber or metal beam could i conceivably lift the front in 3 lifts as per my attached diagram, or would i have to do a number of small lifts which would mean the flashing could not be replaced in 3 long lengths for each edge but rather short lengths that would look messy and potentially less effective at detecting termites?  
Replacing ant caps sounds straightforward but i haven't heard anyone talk about ant capping strips.  
Any tips/advice/reassurances? 
Thanks in advance

----------


## Marc

Wow! replacing the ant cap sounds like a big undertaking. Didn't even think anyone does it.

----------


## Snipper

If you have plasterboard inside then expect some good cracks.  Be very careful around the windows.  Get another bottle jack for every bearer resting on the base brickwork and lift all your walls together if you want to do this safely with minimal damage to anything.  Better yet, get some professional advice/help as it is not really a diy er

----------


## Pulse

I've done it when re stumping, as snipper said, lots of different jack points to lift evenly, join the sheets with termite resistant silicone.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kungy

Interesting. Thanks for the feedback. Given the small size of the job, I think it's doable with a slow, consistent and steady approach (I hope). We haven't really touched the interior bar some painting and newish windows. Given that I think I'd only need to raise it 5mm-10mm I would hope minimal issues with windows etc. I might just try one edge and do a proof of concept to remove the ant cap. If it comes out easily with minimal impact to the house then I'd assume putting new capping down should be fine.  *Option 2* - Given that ant caps do nothing (ie they are just visual aids only). I'm wondering whether I'd be better off just painting a white strip on the brickwork for pest inspections to highlight any termite tunnels and leaving it like that. I do intend to organize a proper pest annual inspection in due course which would involve remove some of the eventual future decking for visual checks under the deck.  *Marc/Snipper* - if it doesn't sound common you're probably right. In all my searches I can't find anyone nearby who does restumping etc near the Parramatta area. I'm willing to go professional if I could at least find someone to do it! If anyone has any names, happy to take reccomendations..... 
Thanks

----------


## joynz

Are your bricks solid or hollow?  If hollow, termites could travel up inside through cracks in the mortar in each course, until they hit the ant cap. 
In this case the white paint would not be effective.

----------


## kungy

Good question. I hadn't considered that but they are solid bricks.  
I think for peace of mind i'm going to lift it the 5-10mm i need to replace it. Marc and others have made me paranoid about low decks  :Biggrin:  so will take as many precautions as possible to ensure no issues even though it's such a small deck, and with good ventilation/drainage/timber preserver.   

> Are your bricks solid or hollow?  If hollow, termites could travel up inside through cracks in the mortar in each course, until they hit the ant cap. 
> In this case the white paint would not be effective.

----------


## Bros

If the house sits on these bricks what holds it down?

----------


## kungy

> If the house sits on these bricks what holds it down?

  I may be naive here, but i just thought it was sitting on the brickwork? When the asbestos cladding was taken off and replaced 6 months ago there was no sign of it being held down at all by anything. Just bearers sitting on brick piers. Now you've got me worried! 
It's a post war 1940s classic fibro house in Sydneys west if that makes any difference. 
Thoughts?

----------


## phild01

> If the house sits on these bricks what holds it down?

  We didn't have tie down like you did in Qld. Yet to see a house get blown away around here!

----------


## Bros

> We didn't have tie down like you did in Qld. Yet to see a house get blown away around here!

  OK I see up here the uplift forces and be greater than the weight in a cyclone. When I built a skillion in front of my Besser block shed I was worried the C section was to light for the weight but the engineer wasn't in the least bit concerned he was looking at the uplift forces.

----------


## phild01

> OK I see up here the uplift forces and be greater than the weight in a cyclone. When I built a skillion in front of my Besser block shed I was worried the C section was to light for the weight but the engineer wasn't in the least bit concerned he was looking at the uplift forces.

    https://www.dlsweb.rmit.edu.au/toolb...d/page_001.htm

----------


## Wallym

Have you thought about installing something like "Homeguard" instead of metal capping  HomeGuard PTM - Garrards

----------


## kungy

Good call. I had seen it but hadn't thought of going with a combo product like that. Makes sense though. 
Guess I better see whether the house will respond favourably to being jacked up after 70 years. 
Thanks fellas   

> Have you thought about installing something like "Homeguard" instead of metal capping  HomeGuard PTM - Garrards

----------

